# Có Nên Mua Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Không?



## Dungtran (7/9/20)

Ngày nay, việc sử dụng 100% chất liệu cao su thiên nhiên để sản xuất nệm khiến giá thành sản phẩm tương đối cao. Vì thế, nhà sản xuất đã cho ra đời sản phẩm nệm cao su nhân tạo. Sản phẩm thay thế ở phân khúc giá phù hợp với nhiều người hơn. Nhưng có một câu hỏi được đặt ra là: “Có nên mua nệm cao su nhân tạo không?” Hãy tìm hiểu ngay qua bài viết bên dưới nhé.





_Có nên mua nệm cao su nhân tạo_​
*1. Ưu điểm của nệm cao su nhân tạo*

Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA được là từ 100% Mousse Polyurethane Foam (PU Foarm). Đây là thành phần có tính chất khác hoàn toàn mủ cao su tự nhiên nhưng có đặc tính vật lý tương tự nệm cao su thiên nhiên.

*1.1 Nệm cao su nhân tạo có khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu*

Với nguyên liệu được nhập khẩu 100% tỷ trọng cao, đàn hồi tuyệt đối. Nệm giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể êm ái cho bạn dễ đi sâu vào giấc ngủ. Cấu trúc nệm biến đổi theo hình dáng cơ thể, từ vùng đùi, hông và lưng đều được nâng đỡ toàn diện. Qua đó giúp cơ thể cảm thấy thoải mái hơn khi nằm. Ngoài ra nệm còn phù hợp với những người bị bệnh lý về xương khớp. Hoặc dành cho đối tượng văn phòng bị nhức mỏi lưng do ngồi lâu.

>> Có thể bạn quan tâm: _Nệm cao su nhân tạo – Cứu tinh của dân văn phòng_

*1.2 Nệm cao su nhân tạo đem lại sự thoải mái khi ngủ*

Nếu bạn là người thích sự êm ái thì đây chính là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho bạn. Như đã nói ở trên, nệm được làm từ mút siêu đàn hồi nguyên khối, đem lại sự êm ái khi nằm. Giúp bạn dễ đi sâu vào giấc ngủ hơn.

Áo nệm 4D Spacer với hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí giúp thông thoáng và mát mẻ khi nằm. Để bạn cảm thấy dễ chịu và dễ ngủ hơn.





_Áo nệm cao su nhân tạo 4D Spacer giúp thoáng khí và dễ ngủ hơn_​
*1.3 Nệm cao su nhân tạo dễ dàng vệ sinh*

Nệm TATANA được sản xuất với 2 dạng. Nệm dạng thẳng và dạng gấp 3 để bạn lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp với không gian phòng ngủ. Cả 2 dạng đều được làm bằng vải 4D Spacer có dây kéo. Giúp bạn dễ dàng vệ sinh nệm khi cần. Việc vệ sinh nệm thường xuyên vừa giúp nệm sạch sẽ, vừa bảo vệ sức khỏe của bạn cũng như cả gia đình.





_Nệm cao su nhân tạo dễ dàng vệ sinh_​
Lớp áo nệm được liên kết từ các sợi vải durable dày dặn, tạo cảm giác mềm mại và êm ái khi nằm.

*1.4 Nệm cao su nhân tạo có độ bền cao*

Với độ đàn hồi và khả năng chống xẹp lún tốt, không gây trũng sau thời gian dài sử dụng. Nệm cao su nhân tạo có độ bền lên đến 15 năm với cấu trúc siêu đàn hồi. Ngoài ra nệm được bảo hành chính hãng lên đến 10 năm cho bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm sử dụng.

*1.5 Nệm cao su nhân tạo cho giấc ngủ yên tĩnh*

Cũng tương tự như nệm cao su thiên nhiên, nệm cao su nhân tạo không tạo sự rung động lan truyền. Vì vậy bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm khi trở mình mà không sợ làm phiền đến người nằm cạnh.

>> Xem thêm: _Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo - Sự Lựa Chọn Bởi Giới Trẻ Hiện Đại_

*2. Nhược điểm của nệm cao su nhân tạo*

Độ thoáng mát

Vì nệm được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu nhân tạo. Nên so với nệm cao su thiên nhiên thì độ thoáng mát của nệm cao su nhân tạo không bằng. Tuy nhiên nhìn chung nệm có độ thông thoáng tốt hơn hẳn các loại nệm khác trên thị trường.

Mức giá nệm không rẻ

Nệm cao su nhân tạo có mức giá rẻ so với nệm cao su thiên nhiên. Nhưng nệm có giá thành cao hơn các loại nệm hiện hành khác. Bởi nệm được làm từ nguyên liệu cao cấp, đồng thời được xử lý qua dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại. Vậy nên nệm có giá thành cao cũng là điều dễ hiểu. Tuy giá thành hơi cao nhưng chất lượng đảm bảo tốt cho sức khỏe gia đình là điều quan trọng nhất.





_Nệm cao su nhân tạo bảo vệ cho sức khỏe gia đình_​
*3. Có nên mua nệm cao su nhân tạo không?*

Với những tính năng ưu việt được kể đến ở trên, chắc hẳn bạn đã có câu trả lời cho câu hỏi này rồi đúng không nào? Với mức giá phù hợp cũng như chất lượng tuyệt vời mà nệm đem lại. Đây chính là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho giấc ngủ của gia đình. Hiện nay Tatana cho ra đời 2 phiên bản. Đó là dạng nệm gấp 3 vô cùng linh hoạt và dạng nệm thẳng truyền thống. Như vậy bạn dễ dàng chọn lựa cho nhu cầu sinh hoạt của gia đình.





_Nệm cao su nhân tạo dạng thẳng_​




_Nệm cao su nhân tạo dạng gấp 3_​
Một số lợi ích khác được kể đến của chất liệu PU Foam là khả năng chống nấm mốc, vi khuẩn, giúp bảo vệ làn da của bạn. Nệm có trọng lượng nhẹ hơn so với nệm cao su thiên nhiên. Ngoài ra với nệm dạng gấp 3 giúp bạn di chuyển nệm dễ dàng hơn.

Mặt khác, nệm có chất lượng không thua kém nệm cao su thiên nhiên về độ đàn hồi và độ bền. Đồng thời nệm khắc phục được những nhược điểm của nệm cao su thiên nhiên như mùi hương. Ngoài ra giá thành nệm cao su nhân tạo cũng rẻ hơn so với nệm cao su thiên nhiên.

*4. Địa chỉ mua nệm nhân tạo uy tín*

Quan trọng hơn nữa, để sở hữu cho mình sản phẩm nệm cao su nhân tạo tốt, bạn nên cân nhắc địa chỉ mua nệm. Với thị trường nệm như hiện nay, việc chọn cho mình sản phẩm nệm chính hãng là vô cùng quan trọng.

Sau nhiều năm đồng hành cũng người tiêu dùng Việt Nam, Tatana tự hào đem đến cho quý khách hàng sản phẩm chăn drap gối nệm chính hãng. Nệm không những đảm bảo sức khỏe mà còn đem đến trải nghiệm giấc ngủ tốt nhất cho người dùng. Bạn có thể vào website tatana.vn để tham khảo và mua những sản phẩm đạt chất lượng tốt nhất.

Với những tính năng trên hy vọng bạn sẽ tìmđược câu trả lời cho vấn đề “Có nên mua nệm cao su nhân tạo không?”. Nếu bạn cần tư vấn hay hỗ trợ thêm có thể liên hệ với TATANA nhé. 

Xem thêm: Phân Biệt Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên Thật Và Giả


----------



## hằng trần (4/11/20)

Nếu bạn là người thích sự êm ái thì đây chính là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho bạn.


----------

